# food related bottles in aqua



## captcadillac (Dec 10, 2011)

Most of these bottles are going to be sold. So I thought before their gone I shoot some of them.
 Aqua has always been hard for me to shoot.
 CaptCadillac


----------



## LC (Dec 10, 2011)

Looks to be a nice collection, thanks for the look .


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 10, 2011)

food bottles are neat because of the wide variation in designs you can put together.


----------



## LC (Dec 10, 2011)

I agree Gunth , the selection of them that he shows I thought was impressive .


----------



## sandchip (Dec 10, 2011)

Mighty nice, Cap'n!


----------



## captcadillac (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks a lot you guys for the nice comments on the picture.
 Your right about the many different shapes that food related products came in.
 Most of these were from my brother's collection. He had many many more than what is now left. He had some you wouldn't believe.
 We're keeping all the mustard barrels.
 CaptCadillac


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 10, 2011)

Really really nice.


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 10, 2011)

Aloha Kekoa,

 You've got a nice touch with the lighting and composition. I wish I had your photographic skills. Who dah guy, second from right?


----------



## captcadillac (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for the nice comments on the picture.
 That one is a Bunker Hills Skilton Foote & Co's. I think its a sauce. Its basically the same as the earlier mold with the applied top sauces. I think if you go back even further, its a take off from the Sea Worth Bitters figural lighthouse bitters. They came in some nice colors.
 My brother dug this aqua one along with two others that were a light citron. All were in excellent condition.
 In John Pastors last few auctions, he had a couple of them for sale.
 Eh, Bra how da waves?
 CaptCadillac


----------



## glass man (Dec 12, 2011)

Love the tall pickle[or berry jar?] in the back!!JAMIE


----------



## luckiest (Dec 12, 2011)

wow, those are incredible.


----------



## captcadillac (Dec 13, 2011)

I think the large jar in the back is listed as a pickle, but it could very well be a ?
 Thanks for your encouraging words about the picture.
 CaptCadillac


----------



## Blackglass (Dec 13, 2011)

Very good job with that photo!


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 15, 2011)

Nice!  Thanks for sharing them.

 PD


----------



## captcadillac (Dec 16, 2011)

Thank s for the compliments. 
 I hate to sell them, but my sister in law says sell em, so they're going.
 Captcadillac


----------

